# Easy/affordable way to cover unfinished drywall in garage



## tellmehow (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to take drywall mud and apply with a painter's knife (kind of like spanish plaster) covering the entire surface of the garage interior. It will hide imperfections, lifting tape, and the multitude of holes left from the previous home owner who had all the walls hung with tools. I can then paint with the recommended paint or leave as is if that is advisable. The garage is attached, has an insulated door and does not suffer from extreme temps either hot or cold. What say you?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rather than skim coating or otherwise tooling texture on with a drywall blade, look at using a texture roller and a high build primer after you patch all the holes and sand tape joints, etc. They come in all sorts of configurations and even decorative patterns. It will go faster than skim coating and should work out fine for your purposes.

Also remember the more texture you add the more surface area for dirt to adhere you provide. Something to think about in a partially exposed room like a garage interior that is open to the outside and subject to vehicle exhaust residues, etc.


----------

